# Sweet Jesus...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My house is quiet and all mine. 

About a year ago, my wife and her sister began planning a two-week trip to Hawaii. Initially, it wasn't too very bad. But, as the months went by, the activity level of planning picked up substantially. 

My wife enrolled us with AAA, so that she could take advantage of their assistance and help with making reservations and such. The last two weeks, my wife has been on the phone with the gal @ AAA almost daily. My wife has been to Hawaii long ago in the past, but not while we've been together. 

Anyways, her sister flew here on the 12th to stay with us until they left for their trip. She's a nice gal and all that, but she's a talker. And, she's a bit on the hyper side. And, she talks loud. And, when the two of them are together, it gets crazy. I could give a few examples, but I don't want to go there again. 

We got up early (7 am) as their flight left at 1115 am. "Early" for me, is anything before 10 am. Got their luggage loaded (her sister is a clothes horse) and was wondering if she had lead bricks in her check-in stuff. 

All the while en-route to the airport it was chatter. It was a 90 min. drive. Only now and then, did they take a breath and there was silence. It's been a good couple of years since I've been to Sky Harbor (Phoenix, AZ.). Traffic was heavy at times, but at least it was flowing. I was able to pull right up to and in front of the curb-side check-in booth. That was nice 

Got the luggage off-loaded and up to the check-in booth. Gave the wife a kiss and my SIL a hug. Told both to have a great flight and a super time in Hawaii. Stood-by for a few minutes while they checked their luggage in. Gave the wife one more kiss for good luck and she told me to get going, as they were fine and heading inside. 

Found the right way out of the terminal and right road(s) leading to home. It was sooooo quiet in the car. It's just as quiet here in the house. Weather is going to be good for the rest of the week and into the weekend. 

I have two weeks to myself. Kind of putting together a plan in my head as to what I'm going to do. I will be getting an extended m/c ride in soon. Might even stay overnight somewhere if it's a longish road trip. 

Yeah baby......I'm a bachelor again! Life is goood!!:smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> My house is quiet and all mine.
> 
> About a year ago, my wife and her sister began planning a two-week trip to Hawaii. Initially, it wasn't too very bad. But, as the months went by, the activity level of planning picked up substantially.
> 
> ...


I won't even bother to say "Enjoy!" as it seems to be understood.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

My stepdaughter is like your SIL, we have nicknamed her "Crow". 'Cause all she does is eat and squawk.

I was sooooo happy when she got married and moved out. :mrgreen:

Enjoy YOUR vacation, and the sound of SILENCE! :anim_lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I won't even bother to say "Enjoy!" as it seems to be understood.


I'm kind of digging your new avatar. :smt023


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm kind of digging your new avatar. :smt023


Why, Thank you! One of my talented grand-daughters drew that a couple of years ago.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Why, Thank you! One of my talented grand-daughters drew that a couple of years ago.


I thought it was a Van Gogh.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My wife has been on vacation for three weeks, ends tonight at the airport.

I can feel the STRESS LEVEL INCREASING already ,lol.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Why, Thank you! One of my talented grand-daughters drew that a couple of years ago.


Yeah, I was kind of thinking that it was a special drawing made by one of your kids or grand-kids.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Party at Paratroopers house. Cool. On my way.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah, I was kind of thinking that it was a special drawing made by one of your kids or grand-kids.


I'm only glad she got my "good side"

Cue "You should see the OTHER side" jokes...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> Party at Paratroopers house. Cool. On my way.


I'll bring the girls.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Thought paratrooper wanted to bathe himself in the quiet. That means parties are out. Quiet. The sound of silence.

Now go to some nice restaurants and even some that perhaps you and your wife wouldn't visit when she is home. Don't cook for yourself... enjoy the moment. Wives are nice to have around. My wife and I talk a lot together at dinner and when just sitting around. This is a good thing since we've been married over 46 years. Some just clam up and barely say "hey" to each other.

But a once-in-a-while period of being by yourself is not bad. Enjoy it and yourself and I do hope your wife has a great time in the islands.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Thought paratrooper wanted to bathe himself in the quiet. That means parties are out. Quiet. The sound of silence.
> 
> Now go to some nice restaurants and even some that perhaps you and your wife wouldn't visit when she is home. Don't cook for yourself... enjoy the moment. Wives are nice to have around. My wife and I talk a lot together at dinner and when just sitting around. This is a good thing since we've been married over 46 years. Some just clam up and barely say "hey" to each other.
> 
> But a once-in-a-while period of being by yourself is not bad. Enjoy it and yourself and I do hope your wife has a great time in the islands.


Yup! We'll be at 40 years next January, and we still get on beautifully - but we do each love our "alone time".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Yup! We'll be at 40 years next January, and we still get on beautifully - but we do each love our "alone time".


Alone time is a good and healthy thing. My wife watches two of our grandchildren two days a week. This allows me to have my own time. When she's home, there is not often any conflict of time between what she and I want or need to do. If she wants to go shopping, that is fine. If I want to go to lunch with a friend or shooting, that is also fine. It works out very well.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Now that we're both retired, we spend very little time apart. We actually get along quite well. 

I think the time apart will be good for both of us. I suspect that all my local fast-food joints will be seeing me quite a bit for the next two weeks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I dunno 'bout this "quiet time." It wouldn't be pleasant for me, if Jean were somewhere other than here.
She's been off by herself a couple of times, by necessity. While she was gone-once for three whole days-I had a lot of trouble falling asleep, alone in our big bed.
(She reported the same trouble, while she was away.)

We discuss lots of things, every day: Politics, philosophy, life's practical details, the needs of our children and grand-kids, the arthritis that's beginning in her legs and back, what we're reading, dance issues, 'teen-sexual-health issues, self-protection issues, and lots of _etceteræ._ We don't alwas agree, but the discussions are friendly, lively, and lots of fun. (I tend to lecture. She doesn't mind.)
She has a sly sense of humor that tickles me every time, and she likes my improvised parodies of the fatuous idiots we hear on the TV news.

How could I live, even for a day, without all that?

"Quiet time"? What's that for?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

I get quiet time from the wife at least once a week. 
Can't hear her at all inside my hearing protection. 
Then again, she's usually too busy concentrating on her shootin' to talk much....

I hear what you are sayin' Steve -- ain't nobody I'd rather spend time with than my other half -- kinda fits too - without her life's only half there!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's difficult to be alone when that is all there is going to be in your life. I'm talking about a failed marriage in one's later life or the death of a spouse.

In the first week of this past January, my youngest daughter's mother-in-law was diagnosed with cancer; it was in stage four and she was given three to five years to live (must be slow moving). It is a rare cancer that seems to pretty much only occur in women. Where it shows up is not the point of origin but rather the target of metastasis from some other place in the body. She went into surgery on January 20 to have the tumor(s) removed plus some exploratory surgery to see if there were more tumors in other areas (there were some), and a complete hysterectomy.

There were some complications, mostly pain-oriented, but she was coming along as expected. Then very late on the night of the 25th, or very early on the 26th, she suddenly collapsed and her heart stopped. CPR was begun and she was put on life support (we heard that her brain was without oxygen for 11 minutes). She died a few hours later. That really came as a shock to all of us. She was an alive, vivacious, and vibrant woman the entire time I knew her. Now her husband, a really good man, is alone and faced with completely reordering his life and existence.

You never know and when it comes quick like this, there is no way you can prepare for it. The two of them lived good lives and did a hell of a lot of traveling all over the world. It hit all of us hard.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I think a better vacation would be for your wife to send YOU to Hawaii for two weeks so she can have peace and quiet (and get a little range time in)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

1 month shy of 20 year anniversary. Feel like a newlywed compared to some of you guys.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We got married in 1981. We had some issues and then divorced amicably in 2005. 

Got back together in Dec. of 2007 and remarried in April of 2009. 

Looks as if it's going to work this time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

rustygun said:


> 1 month shy of 20 year anniversary. Feel like a newlywed compared to some of you guys.


Jean and I were family friends for almost 20 years, both of us married to other people.
While we remained married to our respective, somewhat abusive spouses, we began our own relationship. I had my wife's permission, but Jean acted on her own. We centered our relationship upon doing better for each other, and for our two kids, than our spouses had been doing.
After about 10 years of our active relationship, we both left our spouses and started a new home together. By this time, our children were off to college.
We divorced our spouses, and married each other in 1998, on Superbowl Sunday. All of our friends came to the wedding anyway.

So when other people speak of their anniversaries, we don't know which one of ours to choose:
We've known each other for about 50 years.
We've been a couple for about 30 years.
We've been living together for more than 25 years.
We've been married for 17 years.

You choose.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm just getting started. Marth 7th will be four year with my fiancee.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Married 17, together 24....


----------

